# Small Motor Tilt/Trim



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Recently had the actuator go out on my (CMC PT-35 Tilt/Trim). Upon looking for a replacement actuator, I have come across a number of bad reviews for this unit. I was curious if anyone on this site has had any issues with this unit, or if anyone had any suggestions for a suitable replacement.

Here's another one that I was looking at: http://www.westmarine.com/buy/t-h-marine--atlas-tilt-n-trim-unit-for-35hp-or-less--12790184

Anyone have any pros/cons for either? They are pretty much exactly the same from what I can tell


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got one. I haven't had any issues with the actuator, but I did recently crack the bracket while trailering it home. I looked into replacing with a different brand, until I discovered I could order a replacement piece for $26 (I think the actuator is like $400). Someone on here suggested liking their Bob's T&T. There is an option to mount the pump inside the boat. May be worth looking into.


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

redfish5 said:


> I've got one. I haven't had any issues with the actuator, but I did recently crack the bracket while trailering it home. I looked into replacing with a different brand, until I discovered I could order a replacement piece for $26 (I think the actuator is like $400). Someone on here suggested liking their Bob's T&T. There is an option to mount the pump inside the boat. May be worth looking into.


Thanks for your thoughts. The actuator went bad after over 15 years of service, so I guess I can't be that upset. I did find out that those specific CMC T/T are somewhat sensitive to bumps in the road so using some sort of support is essential. 

I also heard if it is stuck and you actually bang on it with a hammer it usually fixes itself...wish I wasn't kidding about that one.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the Bob's Ma home shop T&T on my skiff and really like it. They offer the action version with pump integral or the standard version where you mount the pump in the boat.
I've been really impressed with the build quality of the Bob's; that's why I got it over the CMC/Atlas (they are the same and made by the same company.
I'm actually a Mechanical Engineer and a former Machinest and the Bob's is built stout but still light.

I got the standard version so I could add the wireless remote option. Pretty slick and I don't have to run wire to my grab bar.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am also a user of the Bob's unit with the separate pump 

Helps distribute the weight better ...




fatalbert43 said:


> I have the Bob's Ma home shop T&T on my skiff and really like it. They offer the action version with pump integral or the standard version where you mount the pump in the boat.
> I've been really impressed with the build quality of the Bob's; that's why I got it over the CMC/Atlas (they are the same and made by the same company.
> I'm actually a Mechanical Engineer and a former Machinest and the Bob's is built stout but still light.
> 
> I got the standard version so I could add the wireless remote option. Pretty slick and I don't have to run wire to my grab bar.


----------

